# Gardenweb. It sucks!



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Gardenweb is truly a awful website for guys like us. They're in love with honda engines. The guys on the lawn mowers forum cry to their mommy(Spike) when someone pisses them off.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

haha and spike bans everyone if they say damn once haha


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

why damns in the bible. hell is too big deal. spikes a little child


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would highly suggest you read the TOS here if you wish to use foul langage. You can find the TOS by clicking the FAQ/Help link at the top of any page.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah we do need to calm it down sorry got carried away. very short fuse i've got. but really i'm sorry if i did anything.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Who screwed up Jadcock's account and got him banned?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Who screwed up Jadcock's account and got him banned?


me used school computer


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Good one. Email me the details. LOL. I was going to go to the library but I think they would see and kick me off.


----------

